# Round One - Game One Thread: Sacramento vs. Dallas



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #5 Dallas Mavericks
Arco Arena, Sunday April 18, 2004
12:30 PT, ABC*


*Probable Starters*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Also, be sure to check out the other game thread in the NBA Playoffs forum :grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bobby Jackson Out for Kings' Playoff Game  



> Jackson, the NBA's top sixth man last season, missed 28 of the Kings' final 29 regular-season games with a strained muscle in his abdomen. He was activated from the injured list earlier this month, but coach Rick Adelman isn't certain whether the point guard will play again this season.
> 
> 
> "We were really hoping he was going to be able to play, but I don't think you're going to see him," Adelman said.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Injury updates - Kings forward Brad Miller left practice early because of a strained right shoulder and had it examined at a nearby hospital, though it wasn't thought to be too serious. Kings guard Bobby Jackson, out with a lower abdominal strain, remains doubtful for Sunday.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

they just gotta be strong. it'll be hard, but they can get through it y'all.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings to meet the rival Mavericks in their annual reunion 

Kings/Mavericks series notes: Sense of urgency is major key, Adelman says


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Mavs 116 - 121 Kings

Peja: 36 pts
Webber: 26 pts, 12 Reb, 7 dimes
Bibby: 23 pts, 8 dimes

LETS GET IT ON

:vbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

That was a nice move from Dirk on Peja right before we took the 1st lead.

Gotta love our youngster too.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

KINGS got this. It's on like donkey kong.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

THIS IS ****ING PISSING ME OFF!!!! THIS IS PLAYOFF ****ING BASKETBALL AND THEY ARE CALLING THESE ****ING ***** FOULS FOR THE MAVS. 15 FT's for the MAVS IN THE 1rst HALF AND THE HALF ISNT EVEN OVER!!!!!!! **** THIS ****!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings down by 2, but im happy. Dallas is shooting insane shots, shots they dont normally make, jumpshots, not too many layups. Kings getting lay-ups and dunks. Im happy with that. Dallas wont stay this hot...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> THIS IS ****ING PISSING ME OFF!!!! THIS IS PLAYOFF ****ING BASKETBALL AND THEY ARE CALLING THESE ****ING ***** FOULS FOR THE MAVS. 15 FT's for the MAVS IN THE 1rst HALF AND THE HALF ISNT EVEN OVER!!!!!!! **** THIS ****!


That's what happens when the Kings play defense with their hands instead of their feet. Poor Defense, I think they should try Wallace on Nowitzki in the 2nd half.

Halftime:

Mavs 65
Kings 63

Peja: 16 pts, 6 Reb
Webber: 15 pts, 7 Reb
Christie: 11 pts, 8 dimes
Peeler: 2-2 3's 8 pts, playing well


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Great game so far!!!

Kings up 86-85 with 12 minutes to play


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what happens when the Kings play defense with their hands instead of their feet. Poor Defense, I think they should try Wallace on Nowitzki in the 2nd half.
> ...


Daniels and Howard had 11 per and an assortment of other stats too.

At the end of the 3rd the inconsitancy of the Refs is getting worse. Dirk got all ball on Miller's dunk but the play before Cwebb knocks a Mavs to the ground with tons of contact....

Call it one way or another or don't call it at all.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings start the 4th with 3's from Peja and Bibby...Mavs need a timeout :vbanana:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Kings start the 4th with 3's from Peja and Bibby...Mavs need a timeout :vbanana:


Damn right we need a time out...

Is it just me or does Jamison look like he's never played in a playoff game before?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Bout time Jamison did something...

My god this game is getting ugly.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Exclamation point from Webber on that put-back dunk!!!

Sac 116
Dallas 101

46 seconds to go...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Mavs 105
Kings 116

Christie: 21 pts, 8 Reb, 11 dimes
Peja: 28 pts, 8 Reb
Webber: 26 pts, 12 Reb

I predicted the 26 and 12 for Webb 

Good 2nd half for the Kings, but they will have to step it up defensively game 2, Mavs just create too many open shots with the high screen and roll.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

C-Webb is looking better than ever. Not because hes shooting well, but hes running REALLY REALLY well. Better than ive ever seen him before... And who said Peja wasnt a playoff performer :laugh: 

Peja: 28 pts, 8 Reb

And everyones talking about how neither team plays D, and i agree on that. HOWEVER, HOWEVER, the Kings are capable of playing D for a stretch run, usually in important times of the game. Just like we saw today in the fourth. GREAT move by Adelman to put Peja on Dirk, and play small ball. GREAT GREAT MOVE...

Player of the Game IMO:
DOUG CHRISTIE :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Player of the Game IMO:
> DOUG CHRISTIE :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Players of the game: Christie, Peja and Chris :yes:

Good to see Webber's shooting above 50% (12/19 FG)


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Christie with damn near a triple double...I wonder how Adelman would've reacted if he pulled a Sura to get those last 2 boards. Anyway Webber had a great game and should be to form next season, he was helping out at times defensively and even got 2 blocks. Adelman has got to find a way to stop Nowitzki though... he was shooting more hoes than OJ Simpson! You stop him and you effectively stop the Mavericks. I'm just waiting for Bobby Jackson, once he's back this series is OVER! :grinning: :yes: :laugh: :shy:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Warriors center Erick Dampier watched the game from a seat next to the Kings' bench. Dampier is expected to become a free agent this summer by opting out of the final two years of his contract. ...


Hmm... Dampier would be a GREAT fit for the Kings. Signing him would probably mean the end to Vlade = /

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2004041823


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> ...


I thought about that too man. Imagine this: 

Vlade doesn't play anymore because we win rings. so we go after Dampier and get him. starting lineup:

Bibby
Christie
Peja
Webber
Dampier

Bench: Miller, BJax etc 

win another champion. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dampier would help our rebounding strugles and shotblocking struggles BIG time...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey, Peja's got bling! Showing off his diamond stud in the postgame interview.

Kings aren't close to being under the cap, no way they will be able to sign Dampier. Remember, Dampier can stay in Golden State for two more years and earn $8 million each year. He is expecting to get more than that in FA and wants to go to a team with a bright future - Sacramento can only offer one of those options.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm, im not so sure, how much is Vlade making? If someone can find that out...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not sure on this one but i believe Vlade is making alot of money... Not ALOT, but i mean, way more than he will be if he gets a new contract...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Hey, Peja's got bling! Showing off his diamond stud in the postgame interview.


Yup, Peja is stylin':grinning: 












> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Im not sure on this one but i believe Vlade is making alot of money... Not ALOT, but i mean, way more than he will be if he gets a new contract...


Yeah, Vlade's contract is quite large, but even with it coming off of the books, I am pretty sure that the Kings will still be way over the cap.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont see any other reason why theyd be bringing Dampier to the bench. I bet you Dampier will stick with the 8 million if he can come to the Kings... Question is, can the Kings afford that 8 mil


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes, I believe they are about 10 mil over the cap this season with all salaries except Vlade's increasing next season..they will still be over the cap.

Great 48 minute offensive effort for the Kings..and great 12 minute defensive effort. I think most of that had to do with Peja on Dirk in the 4th and Dirk being in foul trouble...plus Christie and Bibby's aggressive defense. Adelman didn't want to put Peja on Dirk for the whole game for obvious reasons...I hope they continue this because Peja guards Dirk better than anyone else I've seen.

Way to show the haters guys! I hope the Bee is a little more positive tomorrow than it was today. Even as an angry Kings fan who has been very upset at her team, the Bee pissed me off even more because it was so negative. Whatever happened to showing both sides?


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

damn, people are offtopic. Mavs got killed, peace. 

Hi, Minnesota


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "Defensively, we were just active," said Christie, a member of the NBA's All-Defensive First Team last season. "We didn't stop on rotations. We just kept running, trying to contest shots."
> 
> "He brought it tonight," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "He played so hard and so effective for us. Doug sets the tone for all our energy for us."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20040418/DALSAC/recap.html


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

*Vlade's contract*

Ok, off topic but Vlade's contract is $12,051,510.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bouncing back, turning heads: The Kings put their rough regular-season finish behind them and surge late to beat the Mavericks 

Christie lifts his game - and the Kings - in opener 

Stojakovic heats up, contains Nowitzki 

Mavs' run-and-gun strategy still may work in the end


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Vlade's contract*



> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> Ok, off topic but Vlade's contract is $12,051,510.


That cant be his real salary...


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: Vlade's contract*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> That cant be his real salary...


That's what it says on www.hoopshype.com


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not sure how it works, but where it says salaries, right next to Vlades name is 12 million... Is that what he makes total? Like what im saying is. Say the contract is two years 12 million...

On HoopsHype is it

1rst Year 6 million
Second Year 6 Million

Or is it

First Year 6 Million
Second Year 12 Million

As in, by the second year hell have made 12 million... Im not to sure on it... I dont think hws making 12 mil a year...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yup, I am pretty sure that 12 million is his salary for this season...his original contract was something like 6 years/62 million dollars.


----------

